# Recurrent miscarriage testing - is there anything else I can do?



## ceadbabog (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had 4 miscarriages in the last year (all natural pregnancies) and have just completed lots of testing. So far I have had all the Level 1 (all clear), Chicago blood immune testing (elevated NK cells), prolactin (elevated, on dostinex), Vit D (low, on Vit D, on Vit D supplements), thombophilia screen (all clear), TEG blood test for clotting (elevated result), AMH (low result of 9.7), full blood count, vit b12 and folate, thyroid (all clear), karyotyping (both on products of conception (chromosone abnormality) and my partner and I (both normal results), sperm analysis (all clear) and DNA fragmentation (all clear), autoimmune screen (all clear). I have also had a hysteroscopy that found an arcuate uterus and that was resectioned. 

As a result of these results I will be on clexane (40mg) and aspirin (150mg) from a positive pregnancy test, steroids, intralipids and progestrone all from a positive pregnancy test and I think possible HCG shots as well. We are going to begin ttc again now and I suppose I just want some reassurance that I have done everything that I can do? Is there anything else worth pursuing? I know that I might still miscarry again because of chromosones, bad luck etc but really want to make sure that I have everything I can do done - I am 35 and with the AMH result scared that I am running out of time...
Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi ceadbabog,

Didn't want to read and run, it sounds as if you have really tried to cover all bases.  I don't know very much about the topic but wanted wish you  for your next treatment.  

Daisy


----------

